# New Carpro C Quartz tyre coating



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks interesting...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

i was about to post this! i've been looking for my first durable tire dressing for 2 weeks!

I will most likely try it if it comes to canada before next spring.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice product :thumb:

A big fan of CarPro PERL


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

But I've just bought a litre of Pearl :wall::wall:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Completely different product to Perl... tyre coatings require a LOT of prep... surprised a brand like CarPro are introducing them to the masses. Been experimenting with them for over a year now and to extract any sort of performance you need the know-how, patience, cleanign chemicals and cure time. When you do all that they are more durable than dressings but aren't a magic solution... the finish does dull after 3-4 weeks and you'll end up applying a dressing over the top anyhow!

Won't stop me trying this tho!


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Do you think they will help to protect the tyre.. I have a 20 year old Audi that does no more than 500 miles a year. The Michelin PS4's crack before I get through the tread.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Trix said:


> Do you think they will help to protect the tyre.. I have a 20 year old Audi that does no more than 500 miles a year. The Michelin PS4's crack before I get through the tread.


No, because thats the tyre itself degrading and due for replacement...


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> Completely different product to Perl... tyre coatings require a LOT of prep... surprised a brand like CarPro are introducing them to the masses. Been experimenting with them for over a year now and to extract any sort of performance you need the know-how, patience, cleanign chemicals and cure time. When you do all that they are more durable than dressings but aren't a magic solution... the finish does dull after 3-4 weeks and you'll end up applying a dressing over the top anyhow!
> 
> Won't stop me trying this tho!


I have given up on these type of products & stuck with PERL 1-1. Great as you can layer up this product. I tend to do 1-2 coats leave 24 hrs then add a further 1-2 coats dependant on the finish required.

With the above process, I get upto 3 mths which is fantastic!. Obviously, the normal APC scub with a tyre brush, PW & microfibre cloth to ensure the tyre is super clean & dry.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Trix said:


> Do you think they will help to protect the tyre.. I have a 20 year old Audi that does no more than 500 miles a year. The Michelin PS4's crack before I get through the tread.





Andyblue said:


> No, because thats the tyre itself degrading and due for replacement...


Without wanting to go off topic away from car pro i use Waxaddict feeder which is advertised as a tyre conditioner to stop cracking. I like the finish it leaves which is why i use it as a dressing. It may help tyres which have limited mileage however as Andy says yours is the tyre degrading and needing replaced. I think official guidance is tyres should be replaced after 5 year.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

The tyre in their picture doesnt do them any favours either if thats supposed to be coated.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Rappy said:


> I have given up on these type of products & stuck with PERL 1-1. Great as you can layer up this product. I tend to do 1-2 coats leave 24 hrs then add a further 1-2 coats dependant on the finish required.
> 
> With the above process, I get upto 3 mths which is fantastic!. Obviously, the normal APC scub with a tyre brush, PW & microfibre cloth to ensure the tyre is super clean & dry.


I guess you don't drive in the rain!


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

To be honest I’m yet to find a tyre dressing better than swissvax pneu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Eturty said:


> To be honest I'm yet to find a tyre dressing better than swissvax pneu
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought it was another that just washed off in the rain too Henri?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

MAUI said:


> I guess you don't drive in the rain!


:lol::lol:

Obviously in dry weather, which is rare in the UK:lol:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Thought it was another that just washed off in the rain too Henri?


I've found its durability pretty good, although I do top it once every couple weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Eturty said:


> I've found its durability pretty good, although I do top it once every couple weeks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May need to look into this :thumb:

I do maintain a garage kept w-end toy & due to work in his garage, it sat outside for circa 3 mths in all weathers & PERL held up pretty well.

As a daily driver, forget it. The first sign of driving in rain and it's pretty much gone!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2020)

Shame it'll take Slims ages to stock this... I have brand new tyres and want some now!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

DannyRS3 said:


> Shame it'll take Slims ages to stock this... I have brand new tyres and want some now!


Plenty for sale on ebay :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2020)

Rappy said:


> Plenty for sale on ebay :thumb:


Don't see any carpro blackout on eBay mate. You must be confused with some other product.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

DannyRS3 said:


> Don't see any carpro blackout on eBay mate. You must be confused with some other product.


swissvax pneu


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2020)

Thats not what the topic of this thread, or my post was about.. do try and keep up.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Very expensive compared to other tire coatings here in the states.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

DannyRS3 said:


> Thats not what the topic of this thread, or my post was about.. do try and keep up.


Us old gits are keeping up :lol:

If you read the thread, a few post above your reply. The O.P talks about Swissvax pneu.

You state it wont be at SLIMS, I sent a link. Trying to help a fellow member.

Your 2nd attack at me is not warranted :wall::wall:

First my bargain basement products & now do try & keep up.


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

Trix said:


> Do you think they will help to protect the tyre.. I have a 20 year old Audi that does no more than 500 miles a year. The Michelin PS4's crack before I get through the tread.


Off topic but please no matter how good the tyres look change them at the recommended intervals, Paul Walker a stunt man also in the Fast n furious lost his life when he had a blow out in his Porsche doing about 60 MPH went off the road hit a tree burst out in flames life gone in a tragic way.

Again personal experience I deliver caravans for part of my income and I had a blow out in the caravan a customers van which tore the tread off ripped through the floor and almost turned the caravan over, I was delivering it back after a service at which the owner refused to have his tyres changed, almost cost him a new caravan the insurance wouldn't pay because of the notes about changing the tyres!!


----------

